# Importing a boat !



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi guys, Im looking to pick your brains on importing a boat. Does anyone know if you have to pay import tax ?. Myself and husband are also bringing two cars over not sure if this makes a difference. Any info would be great thanks. :confused2:


----------

